# Let's See Your Golf Cart Pics



## HighCotton (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a "souped up" golf cart for family recreation and hunting.

Let's see some pics of your golf cart.  Is it electric or gas and which is better?  What modifications does it have that you would recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 3, 2013)

EZ GO RXV is the best electric cart out there.  Gonna pay for it, but awesome carts...awesome run time on a single charge.

Depends on what you want as far as gas/electric debate.  If you're going to use it more at hunting camp with no electricity available...go gas.  If you're going to use it more around the house/cruising to the pool...go electric.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 3, 2013)

Hears my clubcar 6'' lift 22'' tires


----------



## 7 point (Jul 30, 2013)

anyone else?


----------



## cmfireman (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been trying to get the wife to let me sell the Rancher and buy a gas golf cart. The cart could hold rods/tackleboxes/coolers and with a little one on the way it would be much easier to ride the baby and momma than on the atv.

What I would really love is a Polaris Ranger, but I have side x side taste on a golf cart budget.

She said she isn't having a "yuppie" golfcart that she likes her 4-wheeler. 

How can I convince her?


----------



## 7 point (Aug 5, 2013)

I call my golfcart A buggie that sounds better when I bought my buggie it was A "yuppie" cart had little tires club holders it even came from A retirement community but after A lift kit big tires and camo it loses its yuppie.


----------



## HortDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

See avatar


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 8, 2013)

*2007 48 volt Club car*

6 inch lift, 22s...  Great cart when the batteries are good.  I am about to buy a new set of batteries 

I love the quietness of electric and this thing has surprising power.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 8, 2013)

I just built a 2006 Club Car Precedent that came off a golf course lease. 190ah/hr Trogans, 600amp Alltrax controller, Plum Quick custom motor, 6 inch lift, etc, etc. Don't have pic.

 FYI don't buy any cart with a 12volt battery setup! You want 6 or 8volt, I was getting really low range on mine, converted it over to 8volt x 6 setup and now get about 300% more range. They made the 12volts for a few year and switched back to 8 when they had all the problems. The 12volts are going real cheap so it's tempting. Not only that the 12volts don't last as long before they go bad and need replaced.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 27, 2013)

Lets see A pic Gadget


----------



## Gadget (Aug 28, 2013)

7 point said:


> Lets see A pic Gadget




take some pics this weekend


----------



## mikey1297 (Aug 28, 2013)

No golf cart but a heap better


----------



## 7 point (Aug 28, 2013)

Too loud for my likin.


----------



## hunt n duck (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is mine.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 6, 2013)

Here you go
2006 Club Car Precedent, did all the work myself


Clay's basket, Safari bar, fender flares, light kit, driving lights, steering wheel









Double bumper with hitch receiver, flip down seat









Battery conversion from 12x4 to 8x6, 2 gauge wire conversion, 190ah Trojans, Running 16volts with no transformer for all lights and accessories, custom battery meter, auxiliary power plug in dash









Custom plum quick motor for more speed and torque, runs about 25mph and enough torque to up go any hill out there as long as you have traction.
HD spring kit front and back, all new shocks, 6 inch lift









600amp Alltrax controller with custom tune


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 6, 2013)

wow...nice set up on the motor/controller.

With the precedents...I agree on the 12v batteries.  However, with the RXVs, the 12v's go forever.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 9, 2013)

Yall got some nice buggies


----------



## Gadget (Sep 9, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> wow...nice set up on the motor/controller.
> 
> With the precedents...I agree on the 12v batteries.  However, with the RXVs, the 12v's go forever.




Battery life aside your always gonna get more run time out a 8volt battery setup versus 12volt, just as a 6volt with get more than 8. No matter how you stack it you get more Ah by running more batteries so long as the end voltage is the same. I almost went to 6volt x 8 setup in my cart when I did the conversion, woulda given me the most run time, but a little harder to setup.


----------



## 01more (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Gadget (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice


----------



## BigPimpin (Oct 28, 2013)

Doing its job.


----------



## gcs (Nov 25, 2013)

2003 club car.
 23" tires, 6" lift kit, D&D torque motor, 500 amp controller, 400 amp solenoid, and 2 ga battery cables.
 I just recently removed the back seat and added a dump bed. The wife really likes it now for yard work.


----------



## swamp (Jul 1, 2014)

*Club Car*

Bump for the new season!  Here is my Stealth Cart for Bow hunting


----------



## 7 point (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's a eze go that I lifted for a buddy a while back.


----------



## deadbox (Jul 1, 2014)

My club car I got yesterday. I recommend club cars with there full aluminum frame.

Brand new Powertron P8000 batteries
500 amp programmable alltrax controller.
Admiral MOT A2, 10 hp motor.
HD springs.
All sport 6" A-arm front suspension. New batteries.
Cut in headlights.
Aluminum wheels.
Tinted windshield
HD solenoid.- 
HD battery cables

this thing will scoot and has serious torque. 













Screenshot from my phones speed gps app


----------



## swamp (Jul 28, 2014)

*Club Car*

2003 Club Car DS IQ with 500 amp Curtis Controller set for torque on demand, 22 inch tires, flip seat, and digital state of charge meter,
Picking up my clay basket and bow carrier at Buck arama this weekend.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a stock ezgo my bro in law gave me, batteries died shortly after so I need to soup it up a bit and get new batteries, any suggestions where a good battery  brand and what  and where to get parts. Yall are inspiring me with all these cool carts.


----------



## Mudhill (Aug 31, 2014)

Although it's all prettied up for the wife and family, I still use it in the woods. It's a 1998 48V EZGO ....started out as a 36V basic cart with nothing. I could list everything I've done and equipped on it but I ain't got all day. Here's the basics - 

6" inch lift kit
23" tires and 12" tires
2 ga. Battery cables
Alltrax Controller w/ HD solenoid
Interstate Batteries
All kinds of fancy electronics

Great thing is I did everything by myself except for the paint job.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 31, 2014)

Killdee said:


> I have a stock ezgo my bro in law gave me, batteries died shortly after so I need to soup it up a bit and get new batteries, any suggestions where a good battery  brand and what  and where to get parts. Yall are inspiring me with all these cool carts.



I would buy Trojan batteries they seam to last the longest. I just got a price yesterday at the cart shop on 8 volt batteries guy said $114 each guess Im going to have to save my pennys a while. You should have seen mine today it was going through water over the floor boards with me and Dad on it pulling a 5x 10 trailer with fence to put around our feeder on it.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 7, 2014)

seveal on here say the tojans arent as good as they used to be so I was interested in alternatives and opinions. Are you replacing the 6 6volts with 8 volt or is your cart altered, what is the advantage of 8v?


----------



## 7 point (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a lifted 48 volt club car it takes 6  8volt batteries your cart is 36 volt if it takes 6  6volt batteries if you want to soup it up you need to get a bigger controller that will add more power.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 7, 2014)

OK thanks


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 7, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=789229


----------



## BowShooter (Sep 9, 2014)

Gas Club Car


----------



## swamp (Feb 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## z71mathewsman (Feb 20, 2015)

My 96 EZ Go I built 6 yrs ago,,still love it till this day.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Feb 20, 2015)

Few more pics of mine


----------



## pop pop jones (May 12, 2015)

Here's my cost me way to much, and worth every penny cart.


----------



## HD28 (May 15, 2015)

Just got a new EZ GO S4 gas cart!


----------



## casey (May 16, 2015)

Any issues with these guys getting stuck?  Id love to get an electric cart but worried about that mud/clay.  And have yall got them from dealers of direct from golf courses?


----------



## southernman13 (May 17, 2015)

They will get stuck but it takes a real bad area. If mine gets stuck there ain't much else that's going through that spot either. We have the electric RXV they're incredible. I was a dealer but since have sold my business.


----------



## 7 point (May 17, 2015)

gcs said:


> 2003 club car.
> 23" tires, 6" lift kit, D&D torque motor, 500 amp controller, 400 amp solenoid, and 2 ga battery cables.
> I just recently removed the back seat and added a dump bed. The wife really likes it now for yard work.



When you went to the 2ga cables did you also change the one from the controller to the F-R switch? just asking I m about to go to 4ga cables and was just wunder`in .


----------



## 7 point (May 31, 2015)

I  had some 4GA cables made up last week and got A 400AMP alltrax controller coming next week cant wait to see how much more power it will have.


----------



## gcs (May 31, 2015)

7 point said:


> When you went to the 2ga cables did you also change the one from the controller to the F-R switch? just asking I m about to go to 4ga cables and was just wunder`in .



I made all my cables myself, using 2ga welding wire. I changed all cables, not just the battery cables.


----------



## 7 point (May 31, 2015)

I had mine made up at work  with 4GA welding wire I changed every cable too


----------



## cmfireman (Jun 2, 2015)

I finally got the wife talked into this one Saturday:









2011 EZ GO RXV with a 6" lift on 20x10 tires with a rack and a camo paintjob done by hand. Also has LED Lights and a gun rack for hunting season. 

I'm working on a rod holder mount right now, and thinking about some fender flares and a brushguard/winch combo.

This thing will scoot! It does ~24 mph and climbs hills with ease.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 2, 2015)

cmfireman said:


> I finally got the wife talked into this one Saturday:2011 EZ GO RXV with a 6" lift on 20x10 tires with a rack and a camo paintjob done by hand. Also has LED Lights and a gun rack for hunting season.
> 
> I'm working on a rod holder mount right now, and thinking about some fender flares and a brushguard/winch combo.
> 
> This thing will scoot! It does ~24 mph and climbs hills with ease.



Very nice!  I'm surprised it isn't wrapped....isn't that what you've done in the past with all your atv's?  Hand painting can't be easy.

I will say...I've got a Club Car Precedent right now, but I do miss my RXV for around town driving.  They are top of the line when it comes to speed.


----------



## 7 point (Jun 2, 2015)

Got my new controller in today A alltrax spm 400amp I will be installing it Friday after work .


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 27, 2016)

Mine is an 07 PDS 36 volt.  I added Lights, Mossy Oak wrap, painted the roof black, windshield,  and brush guard.  I bought expressly for silent running and it works great. Turkey hunting, filling feeders, & checking cameras during the season.


----------



## awstapp (Mar 2, 2016)

36v 400amp/4ga cables


----------



## awstapp (Mar 2, 2016)

Dash pic


----------



## DatacomGuy (Aug 19, 2016)

Where did yall find yours when you bought them?


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Aug 20, 2016)

*Golf Cart*

Beast 48
 48 volt, plenty of torque.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2016)

Here`s mine, with a couple of messes of collards.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 21, 2016)

Bought this cart in 2013 from the cart shop in Watkinsville that builds em.  4WD, locking rear differential, 2 speed tranny, heavy suspension and Trojan batteries.  Bout to enter it's 5th season on original batteries.  Been a beast of a cart.  4WD a must in certain areas on our place.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 21, 2016)

That's pretty cool. Never seen a 2'speed golf cart.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 22, 2016)

southernman13 said:


> That's pretty cool. Never seen a 2'speed golf cart.



Thx southernman.  Almost went with a 2WD model but glad I got the 4WD.  Come late November in boggy ground it is a necessity.  As for the 2 speed tranny...pretty convenient when hauling a load.  It'll get after it in high mode too.  No speedometer but guessing 22ish or so.  Definitely faster than any golf cart I ever used on a golf course.  I'll pull out my MotionX GPS app next time at farm and see just how fast it goes.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 22, 2016)

Some nice rigs posted.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 22, 2016)

My RXV does right at 20/22ish. I very rarely drive it that fast. It gets squirley with the lift and bigger tires and it's only a 3" lift. I mostly put around the property. I love ours. It's my favorite method of getting around the property.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Cart*

This is the one we have in Ga. We have one in Tn just like it but it's my wife's and it's much cleaner


----------

